# Monark Super Twin Ad



## hemij51 (Jul 6, 2020)

Does anyone have a printable version of this ad I can make into a poster? Thanks


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 8, 2020)

Anyone on the CABE have one of these?


----------



## hemij51 (Jul 8, 2020)

Some one on here MUST have it!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 9, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Anyone on the CABE have one of these?



I mean one of the actual bikes....


----------



## hemij51 (Jul 9, 2020)

yes I just finished one.


----------



## toyman (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a restored one that I would sell.The restoration is show quality and the chrome is too.It has the very rare and correct Lobsell dimpled rims.You wont find a nicer one.Moror is rebuilt and runs perfect. Never been driven since it was rebuilt


----------



## Shotts63 (Jul 18, 2020)

Beautiful restoration!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Here’s one I bumped in to


----------



## hemij51 (Jul 19, 2020)

Toyman whats your price on that bike?


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 19, 2020)

toyman said:


> I have a restored one that I would sell.The restoration is show quality and the chrome is too.It has the very rare and correct Lobsell dimpled rims.You wont find a nicer one.Moror is rebuilt and runs perfect. Never been driven since it was rebuiltView attachment 1230582




Could this be the Whizzer Killer?


----------



## toyman (Aug 16, 2020)

hemij51 said:


> Toyman whats your price on that bike?



Decided to keep it


----------



## toyman (Aug 16, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one I bumped in to
> 
> View attachment 1231012
> 
> ...



Did you buy it?


----------

